
Ask HN: How to use your hacker skills for good? - orph4nus
TLDR: Where to find organizations&#x2F;companies that recruit hackers (as volunteers or payed employees), to develop products (hardware&#x2F;software) to help others around the world or the local community where it is based?<p>I became a nomad last Christmas, in order to be able to explore more. Such that there is a better balance between my time where I discover new, while working and studying. This turned out to be great, and after 6 months I&#x27;m very happy how it all turned out and has evolved so far.<p>So enough about that. My educational background is a cross between electrical engineering, artistic education, game development and general computer science. Most of it is learned on my own, and I continue to learn alone or within an (online) community.<p>I always wanted to help other people, but never really have done so, beyond some local stuff. In the last months I did start doing volunteering, but I never could use my hacker skills (Hardware + (mostly) Software) while doing so.<p>This website&#x2F;community often gives me great ideas because of articles shared or questions asked by other people. Therefore I would like to ask a question of my own:<p>Are there any specific websites&#x2F;communities where I can find more information about organizations and companies that recruit &quot;hackers&quot; to help them, help others. Could be both on a volunteering, freelance or permanent basis. I&#x27;m also location independent, so it could be pretty much anywhere on this planet.
======
liquidcool
Three sites dedicated to this are VolunteerMatch, Idealist, and Catchafire.

For freelancing, there's Upwork (formerly elance/Odesk), which expects you to
be remote. Good luck!

------
ramtatatam
Do you mean hacker or cracker? :-)

~~~
arisAlexis
for the second option there are limitless use cases :)

